# Friends of Berthoud Pass Avalanche Education



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey all, 

Sorry for the last minute post, but we're doing another classroom presentation tonight at the Oriental.

We've also got one in Boulder on Nov 15th and one in Fraser on Dec 5th if you can make it to either of those.

Additionally, just today Leslie Ross very generously extended an offer to all the women members of FOBP for a special discount on all Babes in the Backcountry courses this season if you sign up before Dec 15th. Just one more incentive to join FOBP!

Come on out and see us and mention that you heard about here on Mountainbuzz.

Thanks!


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

*BOULDER DATE NOW CONFIRMED*


*What:* Halsted Morris, the Colorado Avalanche Centers Training Coordinator and Chief Instructor will provide backcountry travelers with an overview of avalanche awareness, avoidance, rescue and forecasting methods and skills. Topics such as route selection, hazard minimization, best practices, preparedness and terrain analysis will be covered. Morris is one of the most respected and experienced avalanche educators in North America and were honored and fortunate to have him share with us. On-snow sessions to follow.


*Where:* Bruce Curtis Building, MCOL E158, UC- Boulder campus. www.colorado.edu/campusmap/


*When:* Tuesday, November 15th, 2005 from 7:00 pm-10:00 pm. Please be on time, we start promptly at 7:00.


*Who:* Friends of Berthoud Pass is a non-profit collective of outdoor enthusiasts dedicated to preserving safe access to the Berthoud Pass backcountry. 


*How much:* Free of charge and open to the public.


*Questions:* [email protected] or www.berthoudpass.org[/b]


----------

